# Do you have to align the bendix on a starter?



## SimpRegent (Aug 2, 2014)

Since I removed my starter, now the starter spins then there is a loud clank and the engine starts. Do you have to align a bendix so it hits the flywheel correctly?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What engine do you have ?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you pull the gear off the shaft?


----------



## SimpRegent (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!

I have a Kohler CV15 and NO I only removed the starter but not the gear.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You shouldn't have to align it. You can check the way it engages,by simply lifting the gear into position. If it isn't clearing the flywheel teeth,without binding,you might try a 0.010 " shim.
The only other reason would be if the bendix is gummed up,or rough,and is jamming,slightly,as it engages.
OR the spring is weak,and it's recoiling,then engaging.

There is one other possibility,but it's a bit rare.
Check the starter mount bolts,to see if they're bent,even slighly.


----------



## SimpRegent (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help!

I finally got my replacement starter and to my surprise, the starter isn't EXACTLY the same as the original (you mean some people mislead you???). Anyway the tube that the bolts go through are about a 1/4 inch longer. I mounted it anyway but I left out the washers from the original and the alignment issue is now gone. I just hope this new starter will last a while!

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

SimpRegent said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> I finally got my replacement starter and to my surprise, the starter isn't EXACTLY the same as the original (you mean some people mislead you???). Anyway the tube that the bolts go through are about a 1/4 inch longer. I mounted it anyway but I left out the washers from the original and the alignment issue is now gone. I just hope this new starter will last a while!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone!


If this is a OHV engine it would be a excellent time to check the valve adjustment, if the valves are't adjusted right it throw the timing off, that will kill a starter AND engine pretty quickly


----------



## SimpRegent (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

Thankfully this engine is Hydraulic and self adjusting so I don't have to worry about that!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

SimpRegent,
It sounds like the starter was from a different model of Kohler. It can be used,if it has shim plates,but it can get time-consuming to get it right.
Glad you got it sorted out.


----------

